# Instant Mashed Potatoes



## Fryegirl (Sep 16, 2006)

Our grocery store has recently had packets of these potatoes (4 servings) on sale. I don't see a 'best if used by' date on the package. I'm thinking that emptying packages into a canning jar and vacuume sealing them would extend their shelf life.

For how long would these potato flakes be viable?


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

I keep instant potatoes in my storage. I have 3 boxes that are older than 1 year. I don't notice any taste difference between the older and newer packages but there may be a nutritional difference. I do buy the ones that are in plastic bags inside of a box. I thnk the box only kind tastes like box. If the potatoes your store is selling are in those foil lined pouches I would leave them as they are.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Before I started prepping, I had instant potatoes in my pantry. They got pushed to the back and I didn't think about them for a year or so. When I finally opened them, they had a metallic, bitter flavor.

Maybe if they're vacuum packed they'll retain the right flavor.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

I called the company that makes Betty Crocker instant mashed potatoes to ask how long they would store for, because there's no "Best Before" date on the box. The customer service person said they were good for 1 year. I know I've eaten them after 2 years and they've been fine, though. I buy them on sale, but they're not a big part of my prep. They're for making up a nice hot meal if we have a power outage in winter.

Jan


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Fryegirl said:


> I'm thinking that emptying packages into a canning jar and vacuume sealing them would extend their shelf life.


Wouldn't it be better to leave the packages sealed but vacuum seal them into a larger container?

Sam's Club has 3.24 pound cartons of what I would call potato buds instead of flakes which may or may not be cheaper per serving.

Instant potato soup, fried potato cakes, used to thicken other things, etc. Great for a single person when you don't have time to cook properly which is not often.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm with Windy, they come in real handy when you're single. Before that I never dreamed of using instant potatoes, lol. I buy the Hungry Jack brand, which are only in a box with no inner envelope. I've had some as old as two years, and they still looked and tasted as good as a new box. I can't speak for any other brands, sorry.

This leads to sort of a thread drift...I want to stock some super pails of instant potatoes, but wonder about the taste. I used to think all instant potatoes were alike, but my brother-in-law told me Hungry Jack brand was way better, and he was right! Even my extremely picky sister says they taste just like homemade, and she's a life-long instant potato hater, lol. So I wonder how those super pail potatoes will compare. Anyone have any info on that? Thanks and sorry for the thread drift Fryegirl!


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I've gotten "Idahoan" brand instant mashed potatoes in #10 cans from the grocery store years ago. We grow our own potatoes, but have these around just in case we run out in the winter or whatever. Whenever I've used them they seem to taste just fine. They usually are carried in the section of the grocery store with the "big" cans and jars. Ours has a separate aisle for extra large jars or cans of miscellaneous foods. They still carried them in the cans last time I looked. Seems that would be your best storage bet if you can find them. They are also very inexpensive.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I buy the 50 pound bags of potato granules. As soon as I open the bag I repack in 1/2 gallon canning jars or 2 liter juice bottles. I can't tell any difference in flavor between the two. I also repack the 50 pound bags in mylar with O2 absorbers in a plastic tote. The granules in the buckets should be fine. I went with granules instead of flakes because the granules take up less space than the flakes for the same weight.


----------



## pinetreefarm (Mar 24, 2006)

We use none of the above. We grow our own. We dehydrate some, cook and freeze some and simply store the balance. There are 4 of us and we always have enough to last until the new ones come in.

Pine


----------

